# pronúncia: "R" português



## ronanpoirier

Vendo toda a discussão criada sobre as diversas pronúncias do R nas comunidades lusófonas, resolvi criar este tópico onde todo mundo pode dizer como que são e como que não são os seus R. 

Pois bem, as possibilidades que temos são: 

/h/, /R/, /x/, /rr/, /r/ e /;/ 

Nas seguintes posições: 

R inicial
R entre vogais
RR
R no final de sílaba
R no final de palavra
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal


Aqui vão as minhas pronúncias: 

R inicial = /h/  (podendo variar para /R/) - Ronan
R entre vogais = /r/ - abRir
RR = /h/ - caRRo
R no final de sílaba = /rr/ ou /r/  - poRta
R no final de palavra = /r/ ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = /h/  - conRado


PS.: Eu ignorei as consoantes sonoras que ocorrem em certos sotaques devido à próxima consoante ser sonora. Exemplo similar pode ser encontrado com a letra S que se for seguida por uma consoante muda, soa como /s/ ou /sh/, e se for seguida por uma consoante sonora soa como /z/ ou /zh/. Ex.: mesmo (/s/, /sh/), asno (/z/, /zh/)... Mas acho que todos já devem saber disto. J

Ah, sim... aquele /;/ na verdade seria o R inglês... é que, por acaso, eu não sei o símbolo para ele hehehe e creio que o /R/ seja o som de Portugal do R inicial.
 
 
Aqui também vai a pronúncia de um colega meu da universidade que mora em colônia italiana:
 
R inicial = /r/ 
R entre vogais = /r/ 
RR = /rr/
R no final de sílaba = /;/
R no final de palavra = /r/ ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos)
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = /r/ (não tenho certeza sobre este aqui)

 
Falamo-nos _o/


----------



## Alandria

R inicial = */h/*  - Ronan
R entre vogais = */r/* - abRir, coRação
RR = */h/* - caRRo
R no final de sílaba = */h/*   - poRta
R no final de palavra = */h/* ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = */h/*  - conRado


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> R inicial = */h/*  - Ronan
> R entre vogais = */r/* - abRir, coRação
> RR = */h/* - caRRo
> R no final de sílaba = */h/*   - poRta
> R no final de palavra = */h/* ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR
> R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = */h/*  - conRado



Essas são minhas pronúncias, também 
só que não importa se é verbo ou não

mar [mah] ou [ma]
amar [a'mah] ou [a'ma]
amor [a'moh] ou [a'mo]


----------



## Outsider

Desculpa, Ronan, mas acho que a tua classificação não é a mais acertada. Proponho algumas alterações, junto com as minhas respostas:



RR (sempre entre vogais) Exemplo: _carro_

= /R/, para mim (como em francês ou alemão, mais ou menos)


R inicial de palavra ou sílaba, incluindo quando vem precedido de L, N ou S. Exemplos:

_Ronan, rio, melro, Conrado, Israel._

= /R/


R entre vogais Exemplo: _caro_

= /r/ (como em espanhol, italiano, etc.)


R entre consoante e vogal Exemplos: 

_criança, abro_

= /r/


R em final de sílaba não final, ou de sílaba final átona Exemplos: 

_porta, Vítor_

= /r/


R em sílaba final tónica Exemplos: 

_sentir, azar_

= /r/, ou às vezes mudo


----------



## uchi.m

Sou nativo do norte (_/no;tsh/_) do Paraná, Brasil.

R inicial --- *rato* _/'ha.tw/_
R entre vogais --- *caravana* _/ka.ra.'vã.na/_
RR --- *carro* _/'ka.hw/_
R no final de sílaba --- *porta* _/'pO;.ta/_
R no final de palavra --- *mar* _/'ma;/_
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal --- *sempre* _/'se~.pry/_; *enroscou* _/e~.hos.'co(w)/_


----------



## Macunaíma

R (como em italiano _Ca*r*avaggio_): 
-entre vogais ( ca*r*o, pa*r*abéns, etc.);
-entre uma consonante e uma vogal ( at*r*ibuito, g*r*anada, etc.);
-no final de uma paravra, quando a palavra seguinte começa com vogal ( abri*r* espaço, faze*r* amor, nasce*r* em berço de ouro, etc.)

Em todos os outros casos, como H ( *R*oma, a*r*quitetura, a*r*te, escreve*r*, etc.)


----------



## ronanpoirier

Outsider said:
			
		

> R entre consoante e vogal Exemplos:
> 
> _criança, abro_
> 
> = /r/



Eu sempre esqueço que nem todo R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal leva à separação silábica. :s
De qualquer modo, o meu R soa /r/ nesse caso também.


----------



## MOC

Pois, já estava à espera. Em Portugal não varia muito. Os meus "r" são ditos da mesma forma de Outsider. Excepto que o meu "r" nunca é mudo.

/R/ nas situações seguintes: _Ronan, Rio, melRo, ConRado, IsRael, __caRRo.

/r/ nas situações seguintes: abRiR, coRação, cRiança, poRta, aRquitectuRa, aRte, escReveR, maR, sempRe, caRavana, VítoR, sentiR, azaR, etc.
__
Em resumo, é /R/ quando o R está no início de palavra, quando é RR, ou quando R vem após "L", "N" ou "S".

_Que som é o /;/ exactamente? Posso ouvir em algum lado?


----------



## Outsider

É o "r" caipira, mais ou menos igual ao do inglês. O símbolo no alfabeto fonético internacional é este.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Seria o som do R à inglesa... pronúncia relacionada aos caipiras, sabes?  Tu tens de dobrar a língua para fazer esse som.


----------



## MOC

Pode ser este?

http://br.geocities.com/bancodesotaques/silvio/portas4.mp3


----------



## Alandria

É esse...


----------



## MOC

Ok, já o conhecia de ouvido, mas não conhecia o símbolo e por isso queria conferir. Muito obrigado Alandria.


----------



## Ayazid

Olá galera

Well, my opinion actually doesn´t count in this thread since I am not a native speaker of Portuguese (just my father and his family are lusófonos from Guinea-Bissau), but I can at least present the kind of pronunciation which I prefer:

R inicial = */rr *ou* r/* - Ronan
R entre vogais = */r/* - abRir, coRação
RR = */rr/* - caRRo
R no final de sílaba = */r/* - poRta
R no final de palavra = */r/* - abriR
R precedido de consoante e procedido de vogal = */r *ou* rr/* - conRado

I guess that the pronunciation of Guineenses is actually similar to this one, since as far as I know they use the European prounciation, just without that uvular r (*/x/ *for inicial r and trilled rr) of contemporary urban pronunciation in Portugal (all Portugueses who I know - students - have this pronúncia). My pronuciation is also influenced by the fact that my mother tongue - Tcheco, already has all these sounds, each one representing different grapheme (r, h, ch) and they are *never* interchangeable (It reminds me one Brasileiro from Bahia whom I met here in the Czech republic, whose girlfriend´s name is *R*omana (she is Tcheca), but he always calls her *H*omana, which sounds really funny for Czech ears ). So I basically prefere the pronunciation which can be found among people in Portuguese country-side, some conservative speakers in Brazilian South and lusófono countries in Africa.

I also guess that this wide-spread pronunciation of r in various positions like /*h*/ or /*x*/ or its complete elimination (no final de palavra) is one of the biggest obstacles for Spanish speakers in their understanding of spoken Portuguese.

"Puedes comer jamón, pero no puedes comer Ramón"


----------



## ronanpoirier

Zdravo, AyazidA pronúncia do meu pai é exatamente igual a essa  Isso porque ele morou em colônia italiana. Creio que a pronúncia das outras regiões do Rio Grande do Sul também seja essa devido à influência espanhola.


----------



## Ayazid

ronanpoirier said:


> Zdravo, AyazidA pronúncia do meu pai é exatamente igual a essa  Isso porque ele morou em colônia italiana. Creio que a pronúncia das outras regiões do Rio Grande do Sul também seja essa devido à influência espanhola.


 
Or maybe is pronunciation of these regions just somehow more conservative and spanish or italian influences have just reinforced these conservative features of gaúcho dialect, compared to the speech of the rest of Brazil, especially considering the fact that this "trilled" r (identical with the Spanish one) is still present in the Portuguese country-side and it´s likely that the Portuguese conquistadores brought this pronunciation with them to Brazil. I am just not pretty sure how this trilled r evolved into completely different /h/ sound  

Abraços


----------



## kurumin

Ayazid said:


> Or maybe is pronunciation of these regions just somehow more conservative and spanish or italian influences have just reinforced these conservative features of gaúcho dialect, compared to the speech of the rest of Brazil, especially considering the fact that this "trilled" r (identical with the Spanish one) is still present in the Portuguese country-side and it´s likely that the Portuguese conquistadores brought this pronunciation with them to Brazil. I am just not pretty sure how this trilled r evolved into completely different /h/ sound
> 
> Abraços


 
Replacing alveolar r with uvular and /h/ variants is trend in many (if not all) European languages.
See 
*MALBERG*, B., La Phonétique, P.U.F. Paris, 1971 
*MALBERG*, B., Manual of *Phonetic*

for more details.
Alveolar r used to be the norm in French, German and Danish, but
it is considered oldfashioned there. Many other languages have accents with no alveolar r's (Spanish of PuertoRico, Italian of Piedmont and Valed'Aosta, Northern Dutch). in Brazil, alveolar r-s are allowed only
intervocalically (amoroso) or after a consonant (grego). Using alveolar r-s in other position is considered regional (Southern usage and parts of São Paulo state [SP city is alveolar but with many refroflexal influences from interior; interior is retroflexal; and the cost of SP state has _caiçara_ dialect close to fluminense speech of Rio, preferring aspirated variants, not alveolar)] 

PS
Many speakers of South and SP city use ''hard R'' in sylable end:

porta - porrta
amor - amorr

(with double R like in Spanish perro)
making alveolar R pronunciation even more marked and regional-sounding

that's why even São Paulo city based news TV (Bandnews) prefers /h/ in instead of this strong alveolar sound


----------



## Macunaíma

Ayazid said:


> it´s likely that the Portuguese conquistadores brought this pronunciation with them to Brazil. I am just not pretty sure how this trilled r evolved into completely different /h/ sound
> 
> Abraços


 
Eu particularmente acho os R's em /h/ uma das características mais belas da pronúncia brasileira, mas é uma questão de gosto pessoal. 

Eu não acho que a pronúncia do tal "R Alveolar" ( pronto, já estou começando a pegar o jargão...) seja um traço "conservador", no sentido de "herança dos conquistadores portugueses", sugerindo uma forma de Received Pronunciation. Nas regiões onde ele é usado, me parece ser por influência estrangeira (italiana em SP e espanhola no Sul, por influência da fronteira). Em Minas Gerais, o /h/ é o padrão nas regiões onde não houve essa influência estrangeira recente, ou seja, nas áreas do estado de colonização antiga e quase exclusivamente portuguesa, como Diamantina, por exemplo; embora no Mucuri ( colonização alemã ) e Zona da Mata ( grande influência italiana ), o /h/ também seja o padrão. Acho que em Minas só o sul e o oeste do estado têm outras formas de R ( áreas do "R caipira" ). Mas enfim, eu sou só um amador, e não entendo muito de linguística.

Abraço


----------



## kurumin

Macunaíma said:


> Eu particularmente acho os R's em /h/ uma das características mais belas da pronúncia brasileira,


Eu também.
 a palavra amor [a'moh] ....a  pronúncia mais linda do mundo


----------



## Ayazid

kurumin said:


> Replacing alveolar r with uvular and /h/ variants is trend in many (if not all) European languages.
> See
> *MALBERG*, B., La Phonétique, P.U.F. Paris, 1971
> *MALBERG*, B., Manual of *Phonetic*
> 
> for more details.
> Alveolar r used to be the norm in French, German and Danish, but
> it is considered oldfashioned there. Many other languages have accents with no alveolar r's (Spanish of PuertoRico, Italian of Piedmont and Valed'Aosta, Northern Dutch). in Brazil, alveolar r-s are allowed only
> intervocalically (amoroso) or after a consonant (grego). Using alveolar r-s in other position is considered regional (Southern usage and parts of São Paulo state [SP city is alveolar but with many refroflexal influences from interior; interior is retroflexal; and the cost of SP state has _caiçara_ dialect close to fluminense speech of Rio, preferring aspirated variants, not alveolar)]
> 
> PS
> Many speakers of South and SP city use ''hard R'' in sylable end:
> 
> porta - porrta
> amor - amorr
> 
> (with double R like in Spanish perro)
> making alveolar R pronunciation even more marked and regional-sounding
> 
> that's why even São Paulo city based news TV (Bandnews) prefers /h/ in instead of this strong alveolar sound


 
Well, the alveolar tap /r/ has been replaced in all postions by its uvular variants (more exactly by uvular trill and voiced uvular fricative) just in French (standard + almost all dialects), German (standard pronunciation, however Bavarian, some Austrian and also almost all swiss dialects still retain the alveolar sound), Danish (I don´t know if it is standard or not) and some dialects of Dutch (?)  In European Portuguese, the uvular pronunciation is allowed only in initial position or instead of -rr- in the middle of word, so it´s  basically a substitution of original alveolar trill  (which is different from the alveolar tap!), though still acceptable  Nevertheless, in the rest of European languages the alveolar sounds are considered to be normative ones  (including Italian and all variants of Spanish)  

However, all these sounds are uvular r´s (like when you say r in porta) clearly different from /h/ (exactly voiceless epiglottal fricative, initial r of Brazilian Portuguese) and I don´t think that any French, German or Dutch speaker would ever consider his (or her) uvular r and /h/ to be a different phonetic realisation of the same graphem. I was actually asking how could the alveolar trill and mostly even syllable-final alveolar tap have been replaced by this /h/ sound  

I also didn´t know that there is some kind of "allowed" or "received" pronunciation of Brazilian Portuguese (officialy confirmed and taught in schools), because some times ago I opened a whole thread about this question and most responses stated that there is not such thing (maybe some kind of pronunciation prefered in medias)


----------



## Ayazid

Macunaíma said:


> Eu particularmente acho os R's em /h/ uma das características mais belas da pronúncia brasileira, mas é uma questão de gosto pessoal.


 
Indeed (só zuando xD)



> Eu não acho que a pronúncia do tal "R Alveolar" ( pronto, já estou começando a pegar o jargão...) seja um traço "conservador", no sentido de "herança dos conquistadores portugueses", sugerindo uma forma de Received Pronunciation. Nas regiões onde ele é usado, me parecem ser por influência estrangeira (italiana em SP e espanhola no Sul, por influência da fronteira). Em Minas Gerais, o /h/ é o padrão nas regiões onde não houve essa influência estrangeira recente, ou seja, nas áreas do estado de colonização antiga e quase exclusivamente portuguesa, como Diamantina, por exemplo; embora no Mucuri ( colonização alemã ) e Zona da Mata ( grande influência italiana ), o /h/ também seja o padrão. Acho que em Minas só o sul e o oeste do estado têm outras formas de R ( áreas do "R caipira" ). Mas enfim, eu sou só um amador, e não entendo muito de linguística.
> 
> Abraço


 
Well, I didn´t write that the original phonetic realisation of r (whatever it was) is something like a received pronunciation, as I am just curious how and when this pronunciation started and from where it spread out to other parts of Brazil, that´s all. I find quite possible that thanks to the Spanish influence in the River plate, the original trilled r of Portuguese settlers has been conserved in Gaúcho dialect (more likely than the opposite).

Abração


----------



## Macunaíma

Não existe RP em português brasileiro. Nem reconhecido "oficialmente" nem muito menos "ensinado" nas escolas. Pronúncia se aprende em casa, na rua...para o bem ou para o mal. O R em /h/ é o usado pelo maior número de falantes e também o usado na mídia, daí ser o menos, digamos, regional. 

Ayazid, por que você não escreve em português?

Abraços!


----------



## Macunaíma

Uma coisa interessante que eu vi na TV ontem. Uma VJ da MTV brasileira entrevistando a cantora italiana Laura Pausini. A VJ ( uma ruiva, não lembro o nome ) tinha um acentuado sotaque paulistano e pronunciava os R's bem à italiana /r/, enquanto a entrevistada, falando em português, pronunciava, com evidente esforço, /h/. Provavelmente onde ela estudou ensinaram que era o correto.


----------



## Alandria

Já ouvi muitos cariocas dizendo que a pronúncia do R final como /x/ está desaparecendo e dando espaço ao /h/. 

Entretanto, não sei como isso é em Juiz de Fora, já conheci muita gente de lá que usava um r uvular bastante forte, semelhante ao /x/ carioca. Vejam este vídeo da cantora Ana Carolina num desabafo.



Ela usa claramente um /x/ (principalmente na palavra "imortal"), e não um /h/ para os R implosivos, notem!!

Pessoalmente, prefiro o /x/ do que o /h/. 

O /x/ é bem mais sonoro! \o/


----------



## MOC

Esse som é o de "passar" por exemplo? Só se usa no Rio?


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Esse som é o de "passar" por exemplo? Só se usa no Rio?



o /h/ é apenas uma pequena aspiração, enquanto o /x/ é um som mais forte que vem lá da garganta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1eHHXe5src8

Um desenho chamado "a pequena sereia" da Disney (marcou minha infância). Note como a personagem Ariel realiza os erres implosivos. É um som bem forte, muito lindo. 

Em alguns momentos ela pronuncia como /h/ (ahmo'nia), mas é mais no fim.


----------



## MOC

Com esse vídeo foi mesmo fácil entender. Muito obrigado Alandria.

Quanto à minha outra pergunta, esse som é do Rio de Janeiro ou é usado noutras zonas do Brasil?


----------



## Alandria

Então, eu não tenho certeza, mas acredito que na zona da mata mineira (fronteira de Minas com o Rio de Janeiro) também é bastante comum, mas não tenho certeza.


----------



## Macunaíma

Para mim é sempre difícil perceber quando nós estamos falando de sotaque e quando estamos falando de dicção. A Ana Carolina tem uma voz grave e portanto é mais fácil perceber certos fonemas. A Marisa Monte, carioquíssima, pronuncia os R's, inclusive os finais, como /h/, e como /r/ quando a palavra seguinte começa com vogal _exatamente como eu, mineiro das montanhas escarpadas do Alto Jequitinhonha. É por isso que eu não acho NADA convincente essas proposições de que esta ou aqule pronúncia pertencem a esta ou aquela região.

Acho dificílimo perceber, na fala normal, diferença entre /h/ e o tal /x/.

Alandria, "realizar erres implosivos" foi ótima!

Um abraço.


----------



## Alandria

Macunaíma said:


> Acho dificílimo perceber, na fala normal, diferença entre /h/ e o tal /x/.
> 
> Alandria, "realizar erres implosivos" foi ótima!
> 
> Um abraço.



Nem acho, porque o /h/ é quase surdo, enquanto o /x/...


----------



## MOC

Pessoalmente, também notei a diferença, mas se é dicção de uma pessoa em particular ou sotaque de uma região em geral, isso não sei e por isso perguntei.


----------



## Alandria

Acho que encontrei o suposto "R" de Setubal, ele é representado pela letra gama...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_velar_fricative

Segundo as informações de Outside, acho que é esse.
Alguém confirma?


----------



## MOC

Como dá para ouvir? Aqui no meu não abre a amostra sonora. Eu poderia confirmar, porque já vivi em Setúbal. Sei bem como é.

EDIT: afinal, já consegui ouvir, mas não me parece.

Eu vou procurar no youtube alguém com esse sotaque.

Não consegui encontrar. Se tivesse micro, eu próprio tentaria fazer uma aproximação desse "r", mas como não tenho para já não dá.


----------



## Ayazid

Macunaíma said:


> Não existe RP em português brasileiro. Nem reconhecido "oficialmente" nem muito menos "ensinado" nas escolas. Pronúncia se aprende em casa, na rua...para o bem ou para o mal. O R em /h/ é o usado pelo maior número de falantes e também o usado na mídia, daí ser o menos, digamos, regional.


 
Well, this is just what I already stated before that there is not anything like "received pronunciation" in Brazilian Portuguese (graças a Deus!). However this fact is somehow in contradiction with Kurumin´s statement that:



kurumin said:


> in Brazil, alveolar r-s are *allowed* only intervocalically (amoroso) or after a consonant (grego). Using alveolar r-s in other position is considered regional


 
Well, if there is nothing like official or received prounciation, how can be such pronuncía *allowed *and even the *only allowed* one?  




Macunaíma said:


> Ayazid, por que você não escreve em português?


 
Unfortunately, I have learnt Portuguese just for about half year  Até agora é muito fraco mas entendo most of the things you are writting. I will keep writting in English, since it´s the language I know best (next to Czech, of course). Personally, I prefere all r´s rolled or trilled in older Portuguese, gaúcho or Spanish (and African) way, but it´s just matter of personal taste.


----------



## Outsider

*MOC*, veja se não é mais este, este, este ou este.

P.S. Gosto desta página também.


----------



## MOC

Essa última página é muito boa.

É curioso, mas embora inicialmente não me tenha parecido, acho que o som mais parecido é mesmo o sugerido pela Alandria no seu comentário anterior. Ainda que o som fuja mais para o "g" do que esse som.

EDIT: Pelo menos a versão de final de palavra é parecidissima.

EDIT 2: Eu diria talvez que fique entre o gamma e o R invertido. (dependendo também da pessoa em questão)


----------



## Outsider

O som [B] fez-me rir. Parece um cavalo a relinchar!


----------



## MOC

Já as formas  "lateral fricative" lembram o Marques Mendes.


----------



## kurumin

A diferença entre /x/ e /h/ é mínima:

http://www.paulmeier.com/ipa/consonants.html


----------



## Alandria

Gente, posso estar louca ou mal dos ouvidos, mas depois de ouvir e reouvir tanto os sons da Wikipedia quanto desse ótimo site que Outside nos passou, passei a ter a impressão de que o R de Ana Carolina e de muitos cariocas parece mais um [χ] (esse símbolo parece um X maiúsculo para quem não consegue ver) do que um [x]. Mas eu não sou ninguém para discordar dos grandes estudiosos linguístas deste país.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiceless_uvular_fricative

Nossa, estou tão confusa, essa coisa de alofones mexe com a nossa cabeça.


----------



## Alandria

Vanda said:


> Ai ai ai! Ô discussão que não acaba.   Vejam, errrr, escutem os rr da zona da mata mineira pra acabar com esta discussão, quero dizer, para o tira-teima!



É o mesmo de Ana carolina e dos cariocas, isso só confirma a minha teoria. Obrigada, Vanda!


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Ai ai ai! Ô discussão que não acaba.  Vejam, errrr, escutem os rr da zona da mata mineira pra acabar com esta discussão, quero dizer, para o tira-teima!


 
Falou e disse, Vandoca! Eita R polêmico esse da Ana Carolina! 

A Ana Carolina, cujo "sotaque" tem sido alvo de absessiva discussão, não pode ser apenas descrita como alguém da Zona da Mata mineira, mas como alguém da classe média alta de Juiz de Fora, que provavelmente recebeu uma ótima educação em um daqueles colégios tradicionais de lá (Granberry, etc.). Esse, infelizmente, não é o caso de todo mundo que nasceu na Zona da Mata, o que talvez explique o fato de esse "sotaque da Ana Carolina" não ser compartilhado pelos lavradores e moradores dos bairros menos abastados das cidades da região. É isso que me faz perguntar: faz sentido essa tentativa de circunscrever certos "sotaques" a determinada região, ainda mais de forma tão exata? Acho (e minha experiência me diz) que não.


----------



## Alandria

Esse paulo é claramente *nordestino*, com essas vogais átonas E e O *hiper*abertas e esse chiado antes de T e D, nordestinão. 

Já a dicção de Ana Paula padrão do mesmo vídeo... muito linda. 

Mas tipo, estávamos falando sobre as pronúncias do "R", não? 
Voltemos ao assunto antes de caminharmos para um off-topic. 
Esse vídeo ficaria ótimo no tópico "received pronunciation".


----------



## Alandria

> The voiced uvular fricative */ʁ/* has various dialectal variants, of which the main are the alveolar trill [r] in Portugal cross and Africa tick, and the voiceless velar fricative [x] tick or the voiceless glottal fricative  tick, in Brazil. See also _Guttural "r" in Portuguese_.




Sempre ouvi que no ensino do português europeu padrão, aconselham os alunos a pronunciarem o *[ʁ]*, e não o *[r]* antes de R inicial e RR, não? 

Gostaria da confirmação dos portugueses, sei bem que nos países africanos de língua portuguesa o [r] ainda tem muita força.


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> Sempre ouvi que no ensino do português europeu padrão, aconselham os alunos a pronunciarem o *[R]*, e não o *[r]* *antes* de R inicial e RR, não?


Não sei se entendi a sua pergunta, mas ambas as pronúncias para o "r(r)" existem em Portugal. 
Não sei qual é a que é ensinada aos estrangeiros, mas é natural que seja a primeira, já que é que se ouve mais em Lisboa (é a que aparece no Dicionário da Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, um dos nossos poucos dicionários com transcrição fonética, se não o único).


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> Não sei qual é a que é ensinada aos estrangeiros, mas é natural que seja a primeira, já que é que se ouve mais em Lisboa (é a que aparece no Dicionário da Academia de Ciências de Lisboa, um dos nossos poucos dicionários com transcrição fonética, se não o único).



Era apenas essa a confirmação de que eu precisava, obrigada.


----------



## MOC

Alandria, pode explicar aquilo que já confirmou? É que agora fiquei curioso porque não percebi.


----------



## Alandria

MOC said:


> Alandria, pode explicar aquilo que já confirmou? É que agora fiquei curioso porque não percebi.



É que é assim:

No ensino da pronúncia padrão do português brasileiro para estrangeiros ensinam a pronúncia padrão do erre final, implosivo, inicial e RR de uma forma apenas. O mesmo deve acontecer com o português europeu padrão para estrangeiros, mas só nos contornos r inicial e rr. Acho que deu pra entender...


----------



## MOC

Já percebi a questão que tinha colocado acima (compreensão lenta ).
Eu também diria que se utilizam ambos mas realmente não sei qual se ensina a estrangeiros.

Pessoalmente acho que digo o *[ʁ]*.


----------



## ayupshiplad

Was just reading the 'Question to native Portuguese speakers' thread, and towards the end people started talking about the 'Portuguese r'...I've had difficulty with this one myself!

I have 2 Portuguese friends who tell me completely different things about this. One tells me that words beginning in r should absolutely have a 'Scottish r', whilst the other says definitely 'French r'. But obviously, both are right ! 

I understand that it may just be a question of accent. However, what I would like to know is if there is a 'standard Portuguese r'? 

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Macunaíma

This has been discussed to death (?) here  We apparently came to a consensus that a consensus would be impossible.

Here you are:

Discussion 1 (leads you nowhere)
Discussion 2 (only to confuse you more)
Discussion 3 (more of the same)


----------



## Ayazid

ayupshiplad said:


> Was just reading the 'Question to native Portuguese speakers' thread, and towards the end people started talking about the 'Portuguese r'...I've had difficulty with this one myself!
> 
> I have 2 Portuguese friends who tell me completely different things about this. One tells me that words beginning in r should absolutely have a 'Scottish r', whilst the other says definitely 'French r'. But obviously, both are right !
> 
> I understand that it may just be a question of accent. However, what I would like to know is if there is a 'standard Portuguese r'?
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Hi ayupshiplad
As far as I am concerned I always pronounce the initial r like alveolar trill. For native speakers of Czech it´s the most natural option and it is also perfectly acceptable and understood in every part of Portuguese speaking world. Obviously I can´t tell you if this pronunciation doesn´t sound slightly "substandard" to ears of young urban Portuguese who seem to prefer the "French" r (at least those who I met in the place where I live), however ... why to worry when even the Portuguese themselves seem to disagree on that? We can choose what is more natural to us (I am sure that a Frenchman or German would certainly have a bit different opinions about it ).

P.S.: I always pronounced it this way when I visited Salvador da Bahia recently e todo mundo me entendeu, although sometimes I got some funny looks but resisted sem medo de ser feliz


----------



## avok

Yes, but it also depends on the accent you decided to choose to speak as a non native speaker. If you choose Brazilian accent "h" instead of French r or spanish r would be much better, would not it?

I think in Northern Portugal they have this Spanish "rrrrrrr"  which I dont like, so "terra" sounds like "terrrrrrra" and sometimes it becomes hard to associate "rrrrrrrr" with "h" or "x" sound. Two very different sounds "rrrr" and "h/x"


----------



## Ayazid

avok said:


> Yes, but it also depends on the accent you decided to choose to speak as a non native speaker. If you choose Brazilian accent "h" instead of French r or spanish r would be much better, would not it?
> 
> I think in Northern Portugal they have this Spanish "rrrrrrr"  which I dont like, so "terra" sounds like "terrrrrrra" and sometimes it becomes hard to associate "rrrrrrrr" with "h" or "x" sound. Two very different sounds "rrrr" and "h/x"



Well, this is a matter of personal taste. The important thing is to understand and be understood. These 2 sounds are indeed very different, but for native speakers of the language it is never a real problem. Something else would be for example situation of Spanish or Italian speakers trying to understand spoken Portuguese with the  or [x] sound, in this case it could really harm mutual intelligibility (and it probably really does).

However, I am also a little curious how common, "prestigious" or "standard" is the alveolar trill in contemporary Portugal and in which regions is is still widely used. I recall some clips of Portuguese humorist "Gato Fedorento" where they it used to characterize rural (matarruanos ) and African people:

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=BqY1zlnFqTg

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=S7698Vvszpw


Otherwise, they always use the guttural r:

http://br.youtube.com/watch?v=lzPo8eyUcV8&mode=related&search=


----------



## ronanpoirier

Eu sempre imaignei como o alveolar trill evoluiu para voiced uvular fricative... E o porquê de no Brasil ter-se evoluído também o R de final de sílaba. E também o porquê disso não ter acontecido no sul do país.

PS.: Para quem quiser dizer que isso ocorreu devido à influência francesa na língua portuguesa, então pergunto como isso ocorreu na língua francesa.


----------



## Alandria

O r alveolar vibrante múltiplo (alveolar trill) é um som definitivamente comum no Brasil, apesar de o retroflexo ainda ser mais comum do que ele. É comum ouvi-lo no interior dos estados do sul, São Paulo, aqui no Espírito Santo também pelos descendentes de italianos de algumas gerações e no interior dos estados da região centro-oeste. As maiores diferenças existentes entre os sotaques de Portugal e do Brasil são nas vogais, que também parecem variar em Portugal, e lógico, a cadência.

Percebo em vários dubladores, atores e até apresentadores paulistas como Faustão, nossa humorista recentemente falecida Nair belo, Golias, Nelson Rubens, Galvão Bueno e vários outros que falam com esse R na mídia atual e para a maioria soa menos marcado do que o retroflexo.


----------



## Outsider

avok said:


> I think in Northern Portugal they have this Spanish "rrrrrrr"  which I dont like, so "terra" sounds like "terrrrrrra" and sometimes it becomes hard to associate "rrrrrrrr" with "h" or "x" sound. Two very different sounds "rrrr" and "h/x"


I don't think it's a north-south thing, more like rural-urban, i.e. east-west (the Spanish "rr" being more common in rural areas). Be forewarned that some native speakers find the Spanish "rr" pronunciation more beautiful, or more "correct". 

I'm not one of them.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> I don't think it's a north-south thing, more like rural-urban, i.e. east-west (the Spanish "rr" being more common in rural areas). Be forewarned that some native speakers find the Spanish "rr" pronunciation more beautiful, or more "correct".
> 
> I'm not one of them.


 
To be honest I find Spanish r more beautiful just when it is used in Spanish. "I" think guttural r is one of the most distinctive features of the Portuguese language (vs. Spanish) Since there is no Spanish r in Turkish and since I try to speak Brazilian Portuguese, I find "h" or "french r" more comfortable. But just like Ayazid said it is a matter of taste.


----------



## spielenschach

Para ouvir:

falar; querem; palavra; carro; religiões; embora; porém; ganhar; enxugará; resguardar; sempre; engarrafamento; perspicácia;


----------



## avok

the r's are so soft..also "carro" sounds so brazilian  "mento" of engarrafam*en*to is so Portuguese !! per of the p*er*spicacia is soo portuguese too 

r in palav*r*a is so soft like turkish r


----------



## Ayazid

Now, I almost feel like that I am opening a can full of worms, but I hope it won´t be like this  I think that in this thread all the people have been talking about different realisations of "r" in various Portuguese speaking regions, however I think that we should focus on another interesting thing, which is how, when and where these various pronúncias started, how they evolved. For example, we know that in Brazil the most common pronunciation of initial and double "r" is /h/, although the original pronunciation of this phonem was alveolar trill like in Spanish. Since that was the pronunciation which Portuguese colonisators brought with them to Brazil, I am curious what were the main factors for this shift. Maybe Amerindian or African influence? It´s possible to identify the region where it started and then spread out to the rest of Brazil? And do any Brazilian authors between 18th and early 20th century mention various pronunciations of this phonem throughout the country?


----------



## Macunaíma

Se eu tivesse que dar um palpite, eu diria que a maior influência sobre a forma do brasileiro pronunciar os *r*'s veio das línguas indígenas. Digo palpite porque não temos sequer como saber se o *r *tal qual era pronunciado pelos primeiros colonizadores portugueses era mesmo esse que você diz --tudo são especulações.

Todo brasileiro aqui há de se lembrar de ter estudado nas aulas de História do Brasil aquela carta de Pero de Magalhães Gândavo, em que ele citava o estranho fato de as línguas indígenas da costa brasileiras não terem os fonemas do F, do L nem do R e, num silogismo inatacável, concluia tratar-se de _"coisa digna de espanto, porque assim não têm Fé, Lei nem Rei_". Não entendo de línguas indígenas brasileiras arcaicas, mas, se de fato não tinham o R, a incorporação do R português deve ter sido feita aparando-lhe as arestas e tirando-lhe os espinhos e as durezas, de modo a torná-lo confortável. Essa adaptação não deve ter sido só coisa de índio que aprendeu português, mas também dos portugueses que aqui nasceram e cresceram, muitos dos quais, sabemos, não usavam o português senão nos assuntos oficiais a falavam entre si a Língua Geral. Não era coisa restrita à ralé --alguns Bandeirantes paulistas, como Fernão Dias Paes Leme e Manuel de Borba Gato, descendentes de linhagens das mais antigas da nobreza feudal e decadente de Portugal, falavam Língua Geral, e não português, no quotidiano. Bandeirantes nordestinos, mais afidalgados, como Bernardo Vieira de Melo, tinham como primeira língua o português. 

Achei este texto aqui que talvez possa interessá-lo (aliás, você parece ter um grande interesse nesse assunto): O Português do Brasil: Constituição de Uma Língua Nacional .

Abraço

_Macunaíma_


----------



## IsaC

Eu acrescento apenas que em Portugal R no final de sílaba nunca tem o som /rr/ mas sempre /r/ e no final de palavra é sempre /r/ também, ao contrário do que o Outsider disse não consigo encontrar nenhuma palavra em que fique mudo.

Acho que são estas as principais diferenças relativamente ao português do Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> [...] ao contrário do que o Outsider disse não consigo encontrar nenhuma palavra em que fique mudo.


É comum em registos informais. Exemplo, "Você tá a gozá comigo?" Suponho que a maioria dos portuguese nem se apercebe de que faz isto.


----------



## IsaC

Hum...acho difícil! Parece que é assim por ser dito depressa mas na verdade o gozar está lá todo. Pelo menos é bem diferente o R mudo dos brasileiros em fim de verbo


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Hum...acho difícil! Parece que é assim por ser dito depressa mas na verdade o gozar está lá todo.


Acho provável que imagine que está lá porque pensa que devia estar. 



IsaC said:


> Pelo menos é bem diferente o R mudo dos brasileiros em fim de verbo


Por mim, não noto diferença nenhuma.


----------



## IsaC

É diferente porque os brasileiros têm tendência para dizer o R mudo em fim de verbo.

Dizer que em Portugal isso também acontece pode induzir em erro e levar a que uma pessoa venha cá e diga por exemplo "queres ir sai" ou "acabei de jantá" que não é como se fala aqui.

O que me parece que se passa com os possíveis R mudos aqui não é uma maneira de falar mas sim uma má dicção devido à velocidade com que se diz as palavras. No Brasil é assumida a pronúncia do R mudo, aqui não.

Há uma diferença entre aquilo que é uma maneira de falar habitual entre brasileiros e aquilo que pode parece um R mudo e que mesmo que possa ser é raríssimo, eu nunca falei assim!

É neste sentido que digo haver uma diferença enorme


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> É diferente porque os brasileiros têm tendência para dizer o R mudo em fim de verbo.
> 
> Dizer que em Portugal isso também acontece pode induzir em erro e levar a que uma pessoa venha cá e diga por exemplo "queres ir sai" ou "acabei de jantá" que não é como se fala aqui.


Claro, espero não ter dado a impressão de pensar que silenciamos o "r" da mesma maneira que os brasileiros. Há diferenças. Aqui, é menos frequente e mais coloquial que no Brasil, e geralmente acontece em contextos fonéticos mais restritos. 

Só quis notar que também acontece.


----------



## MOC

Eu digo, sem qualquer dúvida, "tá gozá comigo?" se estiver a falar rápido. Concordo com este último post do Outsider. 
É mais coloquial, mas também acontece e também concordo quando ele diz que muita gente o diz e não se apercebe, talvez por achar que lá devia estar, já que quando diz a palavra solta "gozar" pronuncia sempre o "r".



Por fim queria dizer que finalmente, depois de muito esforço consigo identificar o "r" nortenho (o meu) e distinguí-lo do "r" do sul. 
Apesar de normalmente conseguir detectar a diferença existente entre cada variação de fonema, por habitualmente prestar muita atenção a esses pormenores, sempre tive muita dificuldade em encontrar alguma diferença entre esses dois "r". 

Consegui através da palavra "ca*r*tei*r*a" pronunciada até à exaustão, das duas formas. No entanto, continuo a não conseguir pronunciar os "r" da outra forma.


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Dizer que em Portugal isso também acontece pode induzir em erro e levar a que uma pessoa venha cá e diga por exemplo "queres ir sai" ou "acabei de jantá" que não é como se fala aqui.


Olá,
no Brasil, ao que sei, também não se fala "quer saí" ou "acabei de jantá", o R está sempre lá, só que é um R diferente do nosso, sem, no entanto, ser mudo. Ele é muitas vezes aspirado ou gutural, não percebo desse tipo de terminologia, mas o facto é que ele existe. E em muitas regiões ele é bem vincado, mesmo no final das palavras. Já ouviu, por exemplo, o sotaque do Rio Grande do Sul?, acho que exemplifica o que acabei de referir.


----------



## avok

The "r"s _at the end of the words_ in Portugal are fully pronounced (like in Spanish) 
But in Brazil why did The "r"s _at the end of the words_ happen to be pronounced as the initial r's ? It is just in Sao Paulo where the r's at the end of the words (e.g. co*r*) are fully pronounced like in Portugal but why in the rest of the country it is " x/h/' " etc.."

* And also is there any region in Portugal where r's at the end of the words are pronounced like in Brazilian Portuguese (or like in French) ?

*Ayazid , I guess, in Brazil, initial r's were first pronounced like in Portugal (guttural like in French, not trilled ) and then they turned in to "h" (or something alike)

*Were initial r's in Brazil ever pronounced trilled in Brazil?


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> É mais coloquial, mas também acontece e também concordo quando ele diz que muita gente o diz e não se apercebe, talvez por achar que lá devia estar, já que quando diz a palavra solta "gozar" pronuncia sempre o "r".


«Você quê levá um estalooo?»


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> «Você quê levá um estalooo?»


 

Não sei se era provocação ou confirmação mas eu digo assim mesmo.


----------



## Outsider

Era a minha imitação das nossas queridas tias de Cascais. Pelos vistos, não correu lá muito bem...


----------



## IsaC

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> no Brasil, ao que sei, também não se fala "quer saí" ou "acabei de jantá", o R está sempre lá, só que é um R diferente do nosso, sem, no entanto, ser mudo. Ele é muitas vezes aspirado ou gutural, não percebo desse tipo de terminologia, mas o facto é que ele existe. E em muitas regiões ele é bem vincado, mesmo no final das palavras. Já ouviu, por exemplo, o sotaque do Rio Grande do Sul?, acho que exemplifica o que acabei de referir.


 

Não estou a ver qual é o sotaque do Rio Grande do Sul mas se ouvir uma novela brasileira é fácil ver que todos eles dizem "qué saí" ou "acabei de jantá". Se é aspirado ou gutural confesso que não percebo nada disso, só que eles não pronunciam o R!

Sobre todo o Brasil em si isso já não posso falar mas quanto ao sotaque mais comum que estou habituada a ouvir é assim que eles falam. E sim, também já ouvi quem acentue ainda mais o R dizendo "sairr" mas nunca ouvir nenhum brasileiro dizer "sair" com o R igual ao nosso.


----------



## IsaC

Outsider said:


> Era a minha imitação das nossas queridas tias de Cascais. Pelos vistos, não correu lá muito bem...


 
Bem, neste caso então tenho que dar toda a razão, o R desaparece! Mas as nossas queridas tias de Cascais por pouco não têm um dialecto próprio. 
Tá a vê querido?


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Não estou a ver qual é o sotaque do Rio Grande do Sul mas se ouvir uma novela brasileira é fácil ver que todos eles dizem "qué saí" ou "acabei de jantá". Se é aspirado ou gutural confesso que não percebo nada disso, só que eles não pronunciam o R!
> 
> Peço desculpa, mas isso simplesmente NÃO é verdade! Pergunte a qualquer brasileiro deste fórum se pronuncia ou não esses R. Para si, eles até podem ser imperceptíveis, mas isso não quer dizer que não sejam pronunciados.
> 
> 
> 
> IsaC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sobre todo o Brasil em si isso já não posso falar mas quanto ao sotaque mais comum que estou habituada a ouvir é assim que eles falam. E sim, também já ouvi quem acentue ainda mais o R dizendo "sairr" mas nunca ouvir nenhum brasileiro dizer "sair" com o R igual ao nosso.
> 
> 
> 
> Sim, mas eu não afirmei que ele é igual ao nosso, afirmei que ele é dito. Aliás, a pronuncia dos R é das coisas mais variáveis na nossa língua e não só.
Click to expand...


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Era a minha imitação das nossas queridas tias de Cascais. Pelos vistos, não correu lá muito bem...


 

 Se calhar até correu. Eu é que não percebi porque como estava só a pensar nos "r", tudo o que fiz foi tentar dizer muito rápido essa frase e esses "r" também não me saiam. Na prática não usaria sequer essa frase.


----------



## IsaC

Alentugano, não não é verdade, o R em fim de verbo na maioria das vezes não é pronunciado pelos brasileiros e basta estar 5 min a ver uma novela brasileira! E ninguém me convence que eles o pronunciam mas é imperceptível porque se assim é então esta discussão não faz qualquer sentido e entramos no campo do "eu pronuncio vocês é que não ouvem"

Além do mais basta espreitar o primeiro post que é feito por um brasileiro:
"R no final de palavra = /r/ ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR"

E outros que se seguem e confirmam isto.


----------



## Outsider

Os _foreros_ brasileiros talvez o possam confirmar, mas parece-me que há um pouco de tudo.

Há, sem dúvida, pessoas que eliminam completamente o "r" final de sílaba em algumas palavras, quer no Brasil quer em Portugal. Mas isto corresponde a um registo bastante coloquial.

Quando começamos a falar de sotaques brasileiros é preciso lembrar que muitos brasileiros pronunciam a letra "r" de modo diferente de nós. No final das sílabas, não usam o "r fraco", mas sim o "forte" (gutural). E o "r" forte, em alguns sotaques brasileiros, pode-se pronunciar como uma aspiração (um "h" inglês"), ou perto disso. Ora, nós em Portugal, que não usamos este som, temos dificuldade em nos apercebermos dele. O que à primeira vista nos parece um "r" mudo pode na realidade estar a ser pronunciado como . (Quantos portugueses não trocam _all_ com _hall_ quando falam inglês?)

Depois há outra coisa. Os sons raramente desaparecem completamente sem deixar rasto. Dá-me a impressão que, quando elidimos um desses erres em final de sílaba (que eu às vezes também o faço) fica uma "memória" dele, na forma de alongamento da vogal anterior. Em «Você tá a gozá comigo?», por exemplo, parece-me que, embora o "r" desapareça de «gozá», o "á" em compensação adquire um som mais alongado que o normal. (Aliás, isso acontece também com os ás anteriores na frase, que se contraem, «você táá gozáá comigo»).

Levando tudo em conta, nestas coisas tenho receio de que o que achamos que estamos a ouvir não seja o que de facto é dito. Só mesmo um linguista para ter a certeza.


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Alentugano, não não é verdade, o R em fim de verbo na maioria das vezes não é pronunciado pelos brasileiros e basta estar 5 min a ver uma novela brasileira! E ninguém me convence que eles o pronunciam mas é imperceptível porque se assim é então esta discussão não faz qualquer sentido e entramos no campo do "eu pronuncio vocês é que não ouvem"
> 
> Além do mais basta espreitar o primeiro post que é feito por um brasileiro:
> "R no final de palavra = /r/ ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR"
> 
> E outros que se seguem e confirmam isto.



Se repararem, os brasileiros pronunciam este R de forma parecida ao som do H inglês em início de palavra, por exemplo, em "Hook". 
Algum um ouvinte mais desatento pode perceber /jantá/ quando, na realidade, o que está a ser dito é /jantah/.
Gostaria que os "foreros" brasileiros se manifestassem sobre esta matéria.


----------



## MOC

Primeiro, o Brasil é enorme, e as novelas brasileiras que passam em Portugal seguramente não abrangem todos os sotaques existentes. Até porque este ano que passou estive no Brasil (em várias regiões), e ouvi imensos sotaques que garantidamente não "passam" na tv em Portugal.

Segundo, o som de "r" em fim de palavra em vários sotaques brasileiros é próximo de um "h" ou até "x" fonéticos, fonemas estes que, salvo raras excepções, não se utilizam em Portugal. Não digo que em nenhum sítio do Brasil se dirá "comé" mas falando por experiência o que ouvi maioritariamente foi "comeh".

É comum falantes de um idioma não perceberem grande diferença entre 2 fonemas, se um desses fonemas não existir nesse idioma e é também muito comum, não notar a sua existência quando esse fonema não é tão forte, ou é mesmo aspirado.

Como exemplo para a primeira situação (isto é algo que acontece com frequência aqui em Espanha mas o meu exemplo é apenas para revelar o pormenor em particular):

português: Onde posso fazer tal coisa?

espanhol: Pode fazer na 2ª porta à direita na rua tazada (a z espanhola).

português: Rua tasada (a sua aproximação que é totalmente diferente daquilo que lhe foi dito)

espanhol: Não, não, "tazada" (dito como informação, não fosse o turista procurar uma rua que não existe).

O português sai a rir como se o espanhol estivesse com preciosismos quando não é nada verdade.

Isto passa-se porque o português não tem o fonema da "z" espanhola e então *julga* que está a dizer o mesmo que o espanhol quando lhe repete o nome da rua.


Em relação ao segundo ponto acima, tal se pode passar com essa situação do português no Brasil, mas vou dar um exemplo português.

É raríssimo o estrangeiro (normalmente sem grandes noções de linguística) que consiga detectar que em Portugal existe um som para os "e"'s da palavra "detergente".
Claro que há a possibilidade que a pessoa simplesmente não os diga, mas na maioria dos casos, diz alguns deles. Para o estrangeiro mencionado acima, dizê-los ou não é igual, porque ele não os vai perceber. O português pode até pronunciá-los propositadamente. O estrangeiro nativo de um idioma onde esse fonema não existe vai continuar a não os "ouvir".

Isto pode parecer estranho ao português, mas também vai parecer estranho ao estrangeiro, que o português não considere muito diferente aquilo que ele diz do que o nativo diz.


----------



## Macunaíma

Alentugano said:


> Olá,
> no Brasil, ao que sei, também não se fala "quer saí" ou "acabei de jantá", o R está sempre lá, só que é um R diferente do nosso, sem, no entanto, ser mudo. Ele é muitas vezes aspirado ou gutural, não percebo desse tipo de terminologia, mas o facto é que ele existe.


 
Você tem toda razão, Alentugano. O R nos finais de verbo são uma leve expiração. Eu posso sentir esse movimento nitidamente na minha garganta quando eu digo sair e falar, que é diferente de quando eu digo saí e falá. Não adiantaria eu ficar aqui tentando falar sobre isso porque vocês não podem me ouvir, mas se pudessem perceberiam. Talvez pela televisão soe mais como um não-R, mas ele existe. 



IsaC said:


> Alentugano, não não é verdade, o R em fim de verbo na maioria das vezes não é pronunciado pelos brasileiros e basta estar 5 min a ver uma novela brasileira! E ninguém me convence que eles o pronunciam mas é imperceptível porque se assim é então esta discussão não faz qualquer sentido e entramos no campo do "eu pronuncio vocês é que não ouvem"
> 
> Além do mais basta espreitar o primeiro post que é feito por um brasileiro:
> "R no final de palavra = /r/ ou não é pronunciado (SOMENTE com verbos) - abriR"
> 
> E outros que se seguem e confirmam isto.


 
É esquisito para mim que digam que nós falamos falá, fazê, etc., porque quando eu digo essas palavras elas saem diferente de quando eu digo falar e fazer.

Em frases como "abrir a porta" eu pronuncio o r final de abrir como em ca*r*o porque ele "se emenda" com o artigo a. Em "abrir com a chave" o r final seria como um h na palavra inglesa hold. 

Enfim, eu não consigo explicar isso escrevendo.


----------



## MOC

Macunaíma said:


> Você tem toda razão, Alentugano. O R nos finais de verbo são uma leve expiração. Eu posso sentir esse movimento nitidamente na minha garganta quando eu digo sair e falar, que é diferente de quando eu digo saí e falá. Não adiantaria eu ficar aqui tentando falar sobre isso porque vocês não podem me ouvir, mas se pudessem perceberiam. Talvez pela televisão soe mais como um não-R, mas ele existe.
> 
> 
> 
> É esquisito para mim que digam que nós falamos falá, fazê, etc., porque quando eu digo essas palavras elas saem diferente de quando eu digo falar e fazer.
> 
> Em frases como "abrir a porta" eu pronuncio o r final de abrir como em ca*r*o. Em "abrir com a chave" o r final seria como um h na palavra inglesa hold.
> 
> Enfim, eu não consigo explicar isso escrevendo.


 
Percebo perfeitamente, porque eu sinto exactamente o mesmo, como aliás escrevi no comentário gigante aí em cima.


----------



## IsaC

Alentugano said:


> Se repararem, os brasileiros pronunciam este R de forma parecida ao som do H inglês em início de palavra, por exemplo, em "Hook".
> Algum um ouvinte mais desatento pode perceber /jantá/ quando, na realidade, o que está a ser dito é /jantah/.
> Gostaria que os "foreros" brasileiros que se manifestassem sobre esta matéria.


 
Começo a achar que estamos a falar línguas diferentes!
Quando digo que o R é mudo refiro-me a ser mudo ou ser H, já disse uns comentários atrás que não percebo de fonética.
Mas estou há uma data de posts a dizer que o R não se ouve e dizem-me que sim que ele se ouve e agora afinal é parecido com um H?! Era aí que eu queria chegar, se é jantá ou jantah para mim é indiferente, o que quero dizer é que não é jantar!

E como diz o Macunaíma, é uma leve expiração, então como pode dizer que pronunciam o R? E como pode dizer "talvez pela tv pode parecer como um Não R mas ele existe"? Ora isso já todos nós sabemos que ele existe, caso contrário a discussão nem existiria! Claro que o R existe mas que não o dizem não dizem!

E claro que não me refiro a todos os sotaques do Brasil porque nem os conheço todos.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Era aí que eu queria chegar, se é jantá ou jantah para mim é indiferente, o que quero dizer é que não é jantar!


Não, é "jantar", mas com o "r" pronunciado de outra maneira. Há muitos tipos de sons "r". Veja aqui alguns.



IsaC said:


> como diz o Macunaíma, é uma leve expiração, então como pode dizer que pronunciam o R?


Uma aspiração não é o mesmo que ausência de som.


----------



## IsaC

Sim mas eu já disse que isso é uma questão de fonética na qual eu não tenho conhecimentos! Que me digam que é uma expiração eu aceito perfeitamente! Mas não era isso que estavam a dizer há uns posts atrás. E sinceramente pra mim uma expiração é mais próximo da ausência de som do que de um R


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Mas não era isso que estavam a dizer há uns posts atrás.


Bem, eu ainda acho que em alguns registos mais coloquiais o "r" pode desaparecer completamente, embora pelo que nos dizem não seja essa a pronúncia mais comum no Brasil.



IsaC said:


> E sinceramente pra mim uma expiração é mais próximo da ausência de som do que de um R


Impressão sua. Em inglês distingue-se _all_ de _hall_; a única diferença entre as duas palavras é a aspiração no princípio, mas não se confundem. Foneticamente, um "h" aspirado é uma consoante como qualquer outra.


----------



## Macunaíma

IsaC said:


> E como diz o Macunaíma, é uma leve expiração, então como pode dizer que pronunciam o R? E como pode dizer &quot;talvez pela tv pode parecer como um Não R mas ele existe&quot;? Ora isso já todos nós sabemos que ele existe, caso contrário a discussão nem existiria! Claro que o R existe mas que não o dizem não dizem.


O morfema R não representa um único fonema, como disse o Outsider. O fonema que vem no lugar dos R's em final de verbo no meu sotaque é diferente do seu, mas ele existe, não é mudo. Diga Hollywood sem H. É isso que eu estou tentando dizer. R pronunciado como H ainda é R, senão teríamos que criar um morfema para cada fonema e isso faria do alfabeto da língua portuguesa um dos maiores de que se tem notícia! O argumento do MOC de que às vezes somos surdos aos fonemas que não existem na nossa própria fala faz sentido. A minha pronúncia do inglês é sempre muito elogiada, já ouvi de muitos nativos que eu quase não tenho sotaque, embora meu domínio mesmo da língua seja de ruim para medíocre. Isso porque meu professor (inglês nativo) era muito exigente com a minha pronúncia. Quando eu tento ensinar para a minha namorada, que fala inglê fluentemente, incomparavelmente melhor do que eu, mas com sotaque carregado, eu repito uma palavra mil vezes, faço mil comparações e ela não percebe nada. Um fonema se torna mais "audível" quando você é capaz de reproduzi-lo você mesmo. Tem uma atriz portuguesa chamada Maria João qua trabalhou no Brasil um tempo fazendo TV. Uma vez eu a vi num programa de variedades em um quadro em que as pessoas experimentavam outra profissão, e ela atuou como repórter. Ela decidiu imitar o sotaque brasileiro como repórter e eu fiquei espantado com a perfeição da imitação, eu jamais teria dito que ela não era brasileira. Se na imitação dela ela tivesse escorregado num R, pode ter certeza que eu teria percebido. Se você não conseguir pronunciar o R do final de um verbo como H, talvez não o omitindo você consiga fazer uma imitação mais próxima do nosso sotaque do que o pronunciando à portuguesa, mas para ser perfeita você teria que "pegar a manha" do R. Não tem jeito, ele está lá.


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Começo a achar que estamos a falar línguas diferentes!
> Quando digo que o R é mudo refiro-me a ser mudo ou ser H, já disse uns comentários atrás que não percebo de fonética.
> Mas estou há uma data de posts a dizer que o R não se ouve e dizem-me que sim que ele se ouve e agora afinal é parecido com um H?! Era aí que eu queria chegar, se é jantá ou jantah para mim é indiferente, o que quero dizer é que não é jantar!
> 
> E como diz o Macunaíma, é uma leve expiração, então como pode dizer que pronunciam o R? E como pode dizer "talvez pela tv pode parecer como um Não R mas ele existe"? Ora isso já todos nós sabemos que ele existe, caso contrário a discussão nem existiria! Claro que o R existe mas que não o dizem não dizem!



Mas aí é que está: uma letra ser muda é uma coisa; outra coisa, bem diferente, é ela ter um som, que por acaso não é usado em português europeu, mas que é pronunciado e existe, sim.


----------



## IsaC

Desisto, definitivamente não me estou a fazer entender. Pela última vez: eu aceito e dou razão quando dizem que é pronunciado como H e se nesse caso consideram que o R está lá então aceito que está lá.

A única coisa que estou a tentar dizer desde o primeiro post que escrevi é que não pronunciam "jantar", se é jantá ou jantah, embora haja diferença não era aí que se centrava a minha questão. Eu disse jantá e corrigiram para jantah e isso eu entendo e dou razão.

Espero ter sido clara desta vez!


----------



## Alentugano

Pegando no exemplo dado por Macunaíma, em Portugal é comum pronunciarmos Hollywood omitindo o som do H, o que é um erro. Em inglês este H tem um som bem perceptível, o qual se assemelha ao som dos R finais no Brasil.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> A única coisa que estou a tentar dizer desde o primeiro post que escrevi é que não pronunciam "jantar", se é jantá ou jantah, embora haja diferença não era aí que se centrava a minha questão.


Tenho a certeza de que estamos todos de acordo nisso, Isa.

Acho que a confusão se deve aos símbolos que usamos para escrever os sons. É pena não podermos usar transcrição fonética (eu pelo menos não posso). Daria menos azo a incompreensões.


----------



## avok

My mother language, Turkish makes a clear distinction between "h" and "-" (no sound) so I hear an "h" when brazilians pronounce words like "canta*r*, dize*r*". But when they speak fast (like in any other language) this "h" may become "-". But even so, I "feel" that the last letter is an "r".


----------



## Alandria

Não nos esqueçamos dos erres alveolares (São paulo e Sul) e retroflexos (interior de São Paulo, triângulo mineiro e centro-oeste) nos fins de sílaba.Também são bem comuns e falados por cerca de 80 milhões de pessoas. Particularmente acho o retroflexo o mais charmoso de todos.


----------



## Denis555

Eu não pronuncio o "r" no final de palavra, seja ela um verbo, adjetivo, substantivo, etc só quando ele vem seguido de uma vogal na próxima palavra: Amar é bom /a-ma-re-bõ/. E muitos que dizem que pronunciam, apenas pensam que pronunciam(como disse o Outsider).
Pra mim não há diferença na pronúncia de "bebê" e "beber", "está" e "estar".

Já vi na Internet alguns erros ortográficos interessantes, por ex.:
É para você está ciente que... na verdade deveria ser* estar*
Isso mostra que a pessoa não escuta a diferença entre as duas formas e por isso se confunde ao escrever.


----------



## Alandria

Denis555 said:


> Eu não pronuncio o "r" no final de palavra, seja ela um verbo, adjetivo, substantivo, etc só quando ele vem seguido de uma vogal na próxima palavra: Amar é bom /a-ma-re-bõ/. E muitos que dizem que pronunciam, apenas pensam que pronunciam(como disse o Outsider).
> Pra mim não há diferença na pronúncia de "bebê" e "beber", "está" e "estar".
> 
> Já vi na Internet alguns erros ortográficos interessates, por ex.:
> É para você está ciente que... na verdade deveria ser* estar*
> Isso mostra que a pessoa não escuta a diferença entre as duas formas e por isso se confunde ao escrever.


 
O R no final *apenas* dos *verbos* não ser pronunciado na fala rápida é característica do português do Brasil, porém quando ele desaparece por completo seja em qualquer classe de palavra me parece ser uma característica *nordestina*.


----------



## avok

But even the people of Sao Paulo drop their r's sometimes despite having an alveolar r. I really dislike retroflex r in Brazilian speech. (it kind a reminds me of Turkish and especially some turkish accents)


----------



## Outsider

I had no idea that Turkish had a "retroflex" _r_ (actually alveolar approximant, guys). I rather like the _caipira_ _r_, even if it sounds strange at first.


----------



## avok

Outsider said:


> I had no idea that Turkish had a "retroflex" _r_ (actually alveolar approximant, guys). I rather like the _caipira_ _r_, even if it sounds strange at first.


 
Hi "kindda" retroflex especially in the speech of young people and the women. Caipira r and the British r is closer to turkish r than italian r for instance. (But there are different r's in turkish in fact...)  I dont know alveolar approximant how does it sound like?  The retroflex r is used   Black Sea Region (the north) in Turkey


----------



## ronanpoirier

Alandria said:
			
		

> O R no final *apenas* dos *verbos* não ser pronunciado na fala rápida é característica do português do Brasil, porém quando ele desaparece por completo seja em qualquer classe de palavra me parece ser uma característica *nordestina*.


Pode ser também do litoral catarinense.
A minha vó falaria a frase
"Eu acho que isto é um horror"
da seguinte forma:
/jeu ashu kishtu E u~ orro/

[j] = como o I de _peito_
[sh] = como o X de _caixa_
[E] = como o E de _perto_
[u~] = u nasal
[rr] = R espanhol de _perro_

E quanto ao "r" final, eu acho que algumas vezes ele é omitido mesmo em qualquer sotaque do Brasil. Quanto a Portugal, só posso dizer que a minha amiga do extremo sul de Portugal fala assim também. Posso salientar que se a pessoa pronuncia o "r" final como alveolar tap, ela nunca o vai pronunciar de maneira gutural. Ele pode ser anulado ou pronunciado à caipira, mas nunca será pronunciado como  ou qualquer outro som gutural que o R forte pode ter.


----------



## mtmjr

In BP, to what extent should I drop the terminal "r" of words such as "excluir" or "amor"?  As it is, I pronounce it exactly as I do French uvular trill (trying to tone it down a little...)  Is that too much voice?

Does this apply to "r"s at the beginning of words too?  Does it also apply to "rr" in the middle, or is that more English "h"?


----------



## Vanda

Have fun with this little discussion on R and its varied positions. (Well, better, I am merging them).


----------



## curlyboy20

Bom dia!

Estava escutando algumas canções da banda portuguesa Xutos e pontapés e percebi que o r em posição inicial (Roupa, Rato, etc) e o r duplo (Carro, Sorriso, etc) tinham a mesma pronúncia como o r espanhol nas mesmas posições! 

É o r em Portugal pronunciado desse jeito o será que é uma coisa regional? As _vossas _opiniões são bem-vindas


----------



## Alandria

curlyboy20 said:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Estava escutando algumas canções da banda portuguesa Xutos e pontapés e percebi que o r em posição inicial (Roupa, Rato, etc) e o r duplo (Carro, Sorriso, etc) tinham a mesma pronúncia como o r espanhol nas mesmas posições!
> 
> É o r em Portugal pronunciado desse jeito o será que é uma coisa regional? As _vossas _opiniões são bem-vindas



Acho que posso responder pelos portugueses que esse erre é regional e mais restrito a uma parte do norte de portugal e a algumas aldeias.

Aqui no Brasil esse erre é restrito a uma parte do sul do Brasil.


----------



## curlyboy20

Alandria said:


> Aqui no Brasil esse erre é restrito a uma parte do sul do Brasil.


 
Você tem razão. Eu já ouvi muitos gaúchos e pessoas do Sul que estão bem pertinho da Argentina e dos outros países de fala hispana pronunciar o r como nós o pronunicamos em espanhol. Obrigado pela resposta.


----------



## Daithi locha

This is probably a question that gets asked a lot, but how does a native English speaker learn to pronounce the portuguese r? (and rr for that matter). I'm from Ireland so English is my native language, and I've studied Irish, German and Latin. But recently I've started going out with a Brazilian (from São Paulo) so I've been trying to learn a little bit of Portuguese. But I'm having trouble with some of the sounds, specifically rs... whenever I say "Maranhao" for example he laughs and just says "aw, bonitinho"... I would like that to stop... I've now learned how the rs can sometimes be like an English h at the beginning of words (he taught me the sentence "o rato roeu a roupa do rei de roma", which I can sort of say if I go slowly...) but in the middle of words it's still very confusing... a lot of websites say conflicting things.
Any tips on how to learn this tricky sound? For now, how does one actually pronounce the r in "Maranhao"?


----------



## Vanda

Welcome, Daithi, 

I've merged your questions to other discussions on the topic.

Antoher discussion:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1269202


----------



## Outsider

Between vowels, "r" is pronounced as in Spanish. The pronunciation of "rr" is the same as that of "r-" at the start of a word, which you seem to have mastered already.


----------



## Denis555

R = English H
RR = English H
-R- (between vowels) = R (in Spanish "pero") or R (in Scottish English) or tt (in "better" in American English, the so-called flap: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flap_consonant)

Consonant + R = also like -R- (between vowels) 
Ex. Brasil, prato, trabalho, França.

Last but not least these 2 cases may occur in Brazil but not in Portugal.

-R (at the end of a syllable) = English H
Porta /pohta/

-R (at the end of a word) = Most of the time NOT pronounced in Brazil):
Beber /bebê/ Cantar /kantá/


----------



## Daithi locha

Denis555 said:


> Last but not least these 2 cases may occur in Brazil but not in Portugal.
> 
> -R (at the end of a syllable) = English H
> Porta /pohta/



Oh yeah, my boyfriend may have mentioned something like that before. I think he said it's mainly in Rio de Janeiro?

and thanks for the tip about the similarity to American "tt". Thanks to tv it's a much more familiar sound to me!


----------



## gartlc

So I have been studying Brazilian Portuguese in my spare time and have found that the pronunciation of different consonants varies throughout each video I watch although all are about Português (BR) and not Português (PT). In some situations, I have heard "r" pronounced almost silently while others have pronounced it as a hard "h" sound, as seen in English. Which pronunciation is more popular?

-or-

Am I just hearing words incorrectly when there is no difference in pronunciation?


----------



## Vanda

As we have huuuge discussions on the matter, I am merging your post with one of them and link the many others about the same topic.

A pronúncia de R terminal em São Paulo
Portuguese R./ o "R" português
Pronouncing the r in rodar
pronunciaçao do r alveolar
Pronunciation of "r"
r- and -rr- in Portugal
Voiced uvular fricative (Guttural 'r') in Portugal
Words with rolling R's


----------



## Divonni

Hello everyone,

I hope you are well.

I have a question regarding this sentence in Brazilian Portuguese: "A mulhe*r* está lendo"

The letter "r" is at the end of the word "mulher", but is also between two vowels. In colloquial BP, would the "r" be pronounced like "agoRa" or "peRto"?

Muito obrigado,
Divonni


----------



## bru.gra

The pronunciation of the "r" in *mulher* is like in _"perto"_ and like every word in portuguese which ends in "r": amar, comer, sorrir, professor, amor, mar, lar etc...


----------



## Divonni

Thanks so much bru.gra!

But in that particular example of "...mulhe*r* está...", how do you pronounce the "r", because the word "está" comes straight after it?


----------



## diego-rj

The word 'mulher' alone is likely to be pronounced "mulhé", with no *r* (at least in Rio de Janeiro).

In "mulher está" it is pronounced like the *r* in 'agora' - pretty much everywhere in Brazil.


----------



## bru.gra

Divonni said:


> Thanks so much bru.gra!
> 
> But in that particular example of "...mulhe*r* está...", how do you pronounce the "r", because the word "está" comes straight after it?



the correct pronunciation of the "r", with or without a word after it, is like I said previously. But it can be pronounced differently because of the many accents we have in Brazil.

In the google translate you can hear the pronunciation (click here)


----------



## Vanda

Temos várias discussões sobre o assunto no fórum. Juntei a uma delas.


----------



## Divonni

Obrigado diego-rj. That is exactly the answer that I was looking for. I appreciate it.


----------



## Divonni

Thanks bru.gra! This is also very helpful. Take care.


----------



## ElAjedrezEsLaVida

Aprendí un poco de portugués en 2006 pero me paré y de reciente me había puesto a empezar a volver a estudiarlo de nuevo, y de forma peninsular como antes. Pronuncio la <r> como la <h> inglesa y la <rr> como la <rr> española, ¿es correcto, o estoy equivocado? Por ejemolo, <tercera-feira> pronuncio como <te'-_sai_-huh _fai_-huh>, ¿es correcto?


----------



## Nino83

Oi para todos. 
Eu tinha uma pregunta para os brasileiros sobre a erre depois de consoante e entre dois vogais. 
Escutando muitas canções començo a pensar que la erre brasileira è muy simile à erre simple italiana (mas similar a /r/ que a /ɾ/, como se fosse uma /ɾ/ mas forte). 
Por exemplo em "Bela Flor" de Maria Gadù o em "Samba pra Vinicius" de Toquinho, me parece que eles dicam /lembrah/ /pra/ /kresseu/ /kerendu/ /hastru/ por lembrar, para, cresceu, querendo, rastro ou /kamarada/ /improvisada/ /korasau/ /virandu/ por camarada, improvisada, coraçao, virando. E' possível que, sendo paulistas, eles tenham uma erre mas forte? 
Eu tuve a mesma impressão escutando como Djavan ou Chico Buarque ou Tom Jobim dizem "coraçao" o "para". 
Erro se digo que a erre brasileira è mas forte de a /ɾ/ dos americanos e que parece-me uma /r/? 

Escutai vós quanto são similares a erre de c*r*escer e de co*r*açao com aquela de crescere e cuore. 
Na minha opinão eles são quase iguales. 

http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/italian-english/crescere?showCookiePolicy=true 
http://www.collinsdictionary.com/dictionary/italian-english/cuore?showCookiePolicy=true 

Muito obrigado.


----------

